# Anyone riding with herniated discs in their lower back?



## jbs101

I had 2 herniated discs in my lower back (L5 S1, L4 S1) the pain was so bad I had to quit snowboarding this was about 5 years ago. Had microdiscectomy surgery to fix the issue. This was my first year back snowboarding and I've probably gone about 12 times without any pain at all and after taking a few spills off kickers.

Surgery helped a TON!! but I was afraid to go for a long time afterwards thinking I would damage something.


----------



## andy_d

I actually have the same ones. When you said you had pain, were you feeling it all times? Or do you mean you would feel it by the end of the day after boarding?

I haven't gotten to the point where it's a constant pain. I just need to be mindful of how long I do certain activities. Hoping that with the therapist it gets better

Did you see a physical therapist at all? How long did you deal with the pain before you decided to go ahead with surgery. My doctor seems to think that it will just go away with time and physical therapy but I'm not aware of anyone where that was the case


----------



## Efilnikufesin

Wouldn't hurt to see a PT, sometime muscle imbalances can add pain by twisting your normal spine curvature or hip alignment out of place adding to the pain you are already having. Worth a try before going under a knife I would say.


Edit: Also look up some stretches for your Psoas (hip flexor) muscles, you'd be surprised how much lower back pain can be caused by tight hip flexors.


----------



## jbs101

I had constant pain it was terrible. I could barely walk let alone go boarding haha they gave me a pretty much unlimited supply of oxy's to get through the day. It started off just a nagging ache then it just got worse and worse. 

I went to PT and chiropractors but nothing helped. After about 4 months of real bad pain I got to see a surgeon and luckily went under a couple weeks after that. 3.5 years later I'm deadlifting 315 no problem at all


----------



## Efilnikufesin

jbs101 said:


> I had constant pain it was terrible. I could barely walk let alone go boarding haha they gave me a pretty much unlimited supply of oxy's to get through the day. It started off just a nagging ache then it just got worse and worse.
> 
> I went to PT and chiropractors but nothing helped. After about 4 months of real bad pain I got to see a surgeon and luckily went under a couple weeks after that. 3.5 years later I'm deadlifting 315 no problem at all


No, trust me I hear ya, with some of the newer surgeries they can alleviate alot more pain then they could several years ago. I'm just of the opinion of trying all the available options before I let someone cut into my body and fuck around with my innards.


----------



## Ocho

This older thread might be of some help to you http://www.snowboardingforum.com/slam-section/44007-boarding-herniated-disc.html

This season I'm completely fine disc-wise. But I'm still a little spooked by tweaking it again..that pain is excruciating. 

Like Efilnikufesin said, stretch your hip flexors, the psoas group of muscles. A lunge stretch really helps and is easy enough to do on-hill when needed and before riding.


----------



## lola24

Not lower but I have some pinched nerves in my upper back/low neck likely from herniated discs.....kinda sucks cause can affect the feeling in my arms and my ability to turn my upper body at times. I use lidocaine patches sometimes when I feel like I need them, and they do seem to help. Plus I can keep a lot under control which exercise and taking care of myself, this is a problem I've had since child hood... My biggest issue when riding and dealing with this problem is dealing with other disrespectful riders not following any etiquette, most even minor fall impact can affect my neck negatively so I have to be careful. I'm very controlled and calculated when I ride, I can still go off smaller jumps and kickers, hit some boxes, do some 180's, ride switch. But I speed check, check out the snow on the other landing areas before I try the jump, I like to carve, I normally don't ride straight and just gain speed unless I need it to get through a section or I'm certain I have the ability to dump quickly it if need be in the conditions I'm riding in. I also listen to my body and when I need a break, I go off to the side and rest a minute, I know that if I feel pain I tighten up and it affects my riding which can be dangerous to me and other people around me. What I'm dealing with right now has to do with people coming from behind..... no longer do many care to yield to people in front of them (around where I ride a lot) or they ride too fast and out of control then get way too close to people. Someone clipped my board the other day and made me fall, another kid squeezed into a super tight spot between my backside and the edge of the trail while I was mid carve, without warning he got so close to me he wound up grabbing my waist with both his hands. That's the crap I get hurt from and it's incredibly frustrating, other peoples ignorance is affecting me and my problem and I don't appreciate that. If I knew I could trust at least 50% of the people I'm riding on the mountain with I'd have so much more fun, but since I have this back problem it makes it tough for me to have a nice enjoyable run from top to bottom. Yesterday, it was so slushy and choppy where I was, I saw a bunch of kids riding fast and straight at times and then start skipping on some clumps and bam they're down and possibly taking someone out with them. It just seems so useless to me.... I take my time, lay down some nice carves, ollie the clumps, sometimes I wonder if some of these kids can even carve, especially on steep spots, I only ever see them bomb down on a single edge. I can carve with my eyes closed and my hands behind my back, it's an amazing feeling.... Sorry, have had a terrible east coast season if I sound like I'm ranting, cause I kinda am....


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Hate to even suggest this but everyone I know who has had major back issues has moved over to Skiing , good luck hope some PT can square things away for you.


----------



## arielbackpain

*Herniated Disc Pain Relief and Treatments Guide*

Herniated discs are a major cause of disability in people under 45.
I am one of those people.
For the past 3 years I suffer L5S1 disc hernia, the most common type of hernia.
But each case is slightly different and that makes it very difficult to treat.
In my case I also have hyperlordosis, scoliosis and spina bifida. 
I have been trying countless treatments and supposed cures. I was often left in disappointment but fortunately found some sources of relief.
I'm not a doctor, just a student with lots of experience with a mother which is a doctor.
At this time, despite my efforts, I have reached a point where I need surgery.
But if I have had the experience and the knowledge I have now I could have avoided this complicated situation for sure.
That's why I made a PDF with my experience and everything I’ve investigated and used to relieve my pain over the years.

I offer this guide for FREE to those who ask me by mail to this address.
dibujantesautocadrb(at)gmail(dot)com

Since my insurance does not cover this type of operation I'm asking for help through the IndieGoGo platform. Through a donation you can get the PDF, “Herniated Disc Pain Relief and Treatments Guide”. Through this platform I will also answer any questions you may have about the subject.

If you share this link, make a donation or just give it a like on facebook or tweeter you’d be helping me greatly.
w w w (dot)indiegogo(dot)com/herniatesdiscrelief

There I explain who I am and where I come from, watch it if you can and share it if you like it.


----------



## andy_d

You're about 4 years too late



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

